# Dog chases cars & anything moving



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a 5 month old Vizsla. He has learned basic commands early on and is a great dog - has run of the house, is brought to parks for long runs and swims daily, and brings us lots of joy. He is not aggressive at all - loves everyone - we nicknamed him ‘the kissing bandit’ because he steals little items and gives tons of kisses

Our biggest problem is that in the last few days he’s really running after anything moving, whether it be a lizard, duck, bird, leaf in the wind .... and worst yet, moving vehicles!

When he’s running after something ‘interesting’ he seems to forget or ignore the COME command 

The other day we were at a park with a campground. A large camper drove by and there was our baby .... running right at it! Thankfully driver stopped. I swear I almost fainted! 

Then, he sees a smaller van, runs to it ... thankfully driver stopped. Kids in back open the doors and my baby jumped right in, to the delight of the kids! 

Also, when the park rangers and maintenance people ride around in the golf carts, he runs right up to them, jumps in the golf cart and on someone’s lap. Everyone thinks it’s sooo cute. I am VERY WORRIED!!!!!

I’ve taken him to parks that are completely fenced in, but then I run into a problem with him running up to ALL dogs - he’s very friendly but I never know if the other dog is! He’s also run to people and although so far everyone has been ok with it, I would hate to think that he may knock over a small child or elder person. 

I can’t just walk the dog on a leash - he needs to run or he will go ‘bonkers’ - I’m sure as Vizsla owners you all know what I’m talking about 

I’ve tried the whistle and while it sometimes gets his attention, it sometimes doesn’t 

Some people told me to use an e-collar. My husband thinks it would be a good idea. While I’m a little tempted, solely for the dog’s safety, I’m concerned about using vibration or a slight shock- he’s only 5 months old and he’s so sweet.

Any suggestions from experienced Vizsla owners?


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I just began e-collar training with my 5-month-old and have had great success. I decided to use the services of Off Leash K9 Training, as I have no prior experience with e-collars. I have only been using it for 2 1/2 weeks now, but it has made a significant difference. I am already using it less and less to get his attention on me. To give you an idea: From a range of 1-99, I keep it in the 1-4 range at home. When we are in public and meet other people and dogs, I will have to move to the 8-34 range. The 20s and 30s are when he gets so excited to see other dogs that he is oblivious to anything else. Like you, I am most worried about his safety and his accidentally hurting or scaring someone. I always have mine on a leash, though. While there is no state leash law where I live (Georgia), we do have leash laws in my county and the state and local parks we visit. I am able to give mine plenty of off leash time in my backyard, however. If you are interested in e-collar training, I highly recommend that you do your own research and review past forums here on the topic. Doing so will help you make the best choice for you and your pup.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Keep him on a long lead. I'm also amazed you haven't been kicked out of a campground  Everyone we go to dogs are required to be on a leash or lead at all times. I personally would probably wait on an ecollar. The lead will still let him roam and run around but you can still have control over him when he tries to run off so you can reinforce the "no". Right now he's essentially learning there isn't any consequence because he's able to get to what he's running after.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

I was NOT in the campground. I was on the other side in the park - there is a fence. However there was a small opening at the end of the campground and that’s where the camper was moving

Please don’t preach - I do know what I’m doing. I would never put my dog in a dangerous situation and I think he’s much too young for an e collar - in fact I would never want to use one 

I will keep him on a long leash for now until he’s mastered the Stop command


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Really wasn't trying to preach. Sorry for misunderstanding that you weren't actually staying at the campground just next to it. 

I was just trying to give advice for what has worked with us and our V when she was young.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks. I appreciate.it. I’m going to try the long leash


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Long lead worked for us. Many many miles and hours of usage, actually got 2 of them, one was always in the washer while the other one was in use, as it was also a great way to get used to wildlife, birds etc. And lots of short self control exercises which we then practiced outdoors as well. Never used an e-collar, so cannot comment on that. 
Started long lead around 5 months and used till he was around 1 year gradually getting rid off it. Learning to apply acquired skill in a new environment was key for us to make it solid. By now we can travel with him, stay at a hotel, let him out in the green area behind the hotel off leash and he will run around but still come back to us after his errands, ignoring others in the area (2 years, 3 months old, high energy male).


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Great info! Thank you. I agree that we need to try with long leash .... at least until he’s 1 year old! Thanks to everyone for your input - this is a great site for info on our precious Vizslas!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

None of my other vizslas paid much attention to cars. Shine is very interested in them, and would love to give chase.
As a puppy, she is always on lead when in the front yard.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Actually, you want a short lead here, it gives much more control. And, you want to do specific training sessions where you're doing nothing but training. So often, people "train"when they actually need the dog to understand and obey, and it doesn't work that way..and with cars, that could be fatal.

Spend time on a short lead and work on basic commands of "Stop"and "No"and keep him on lead in areas where there are cars until he's 100%.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you!

My previous dog never chased cars and this really shocked and scared me. I am going to keep him on a lead ANYWHERE where there’s even a minimal chance of a car driving by


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

the long lead is not for car chasing prevention and we only used it in areas like around our local lake, creeks etc until he learned to come back every time when called. so that was more for an intro to off leash manners than urban setting accident prevention, like car traffic etc. sorry if i was misleading, and just wanted to clarify. 

Just a reminder though: until their joints are developing, only short on-leash walking is recommended, as our human normal walk method means constant pressure on their joints which you want to prevent until fully grown.


----------



## skillingsworth (Jun 1, 2018)

*Chasing - e-collar*

Keep in mind that e-collars are not punishment if you learn to use them correctly. They are essentially an invisible leash. Right now your V is doing what he wants and you have no control. You have to find a way to teach you V that regardless of what he wants or where he is, he has to obey you. e-collars also allow the V much more freedom because you have peace of mind that you can control him. My V loves to go the the park and run freely but I still maintain control and he knows it. I go on walks with no leash and only the e-collar. Thing is, I now actually use the e-collar very rarely. He knows when he has it on that i am still in control. So I would suggest if your long leash does not work for you that you do consider and find training on e-collars. They can be a savior for both owner and dog alike.


----------

